# Strikeforce: Daniel Cormier vs Antonio Silva



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Frankie_Fourty7 (Aug 24, 2011)

:fight02::fight02:Bigfoot needs 2 fight 5 opponents at once, hes a grizzly m'f**ka!!!:fight02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cormier is going to have his hands full in this fight, they look like a midget and a giant next to each other.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think im going to take a chance and put some points on comier.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

10k on Cormier.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

43k on cormier. cause why not.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

1 million on Big Foot. Too much of a step up for Cormier. No doubting he is one for the future, but not yet.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely a perfect fight to bet on the underdog here. WAR CORMIER


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow:



> Round 1 - A touch of gloves gets our first grand-prix semifinal started. Silva paws his jab. Cormier tries a low kick but is immediately countered and pushes into the cage before they restart. Cormier blasts and drops Silva with a huge right. Silva falls to the mat and Cormier swarms, but Silva quickly recovers, and Cormier calls for him to stand. Cormier paws his jab and then staggers Silva right a straight punch. He staggers him again with another. Silva shoots for the takedown, but Cormier sprawls and takes top position. He stands and throws some soft leg kicks. The ref calls for a standup. Cormier catches a body kick and then kicks Silva's other leg out from under him. Cormier throws more leg kicks but doesn't want to follow him to the mat. The crowd grows restless and wants a standup. The ref obliges. The fighters trade jabs. Silva lands a nice right. Silva tries a body punch but Cormier counters, drops him again, and then rains down to big hammerfists to cap off the upset. Huge win for Cormier.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25171/strikeforce-barnett-vs-kharitonov-live-and-official-results.mma


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

And the gut of gold never lets me down!! another win for the sidiezz


----------

